# hi everyone....



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

just wanted to say hi to everyone. i had a lovely lunch with lainey today!! it was really nice to see her and also to be able to sit down and shoot the breaze about our fertility issues without talking to someone who has no idea (or sensitivity) towards how we feel. we often mentioned the site here and i thought how i had missed you all so a short note to say hi....hi! i posted a note recently on another site as i was stressing as i had recently been told my smear was abnormal and i knew that the treatment for this would stop me being able to continue trying and at my ripe old age that ain't great, making a tricky situation more tricky. anyway, some old bag with the bedside manner of an ape posted back telling me (quote) my wording proved to be unhealthy and obsessive. cheers!! anyway, a week ago i had a colposcopy and tetz lazer treatment plus a cone biopsy for which i am still nervously waiting for the results and then aim to crack on ttc when the cervix has healed in around a month. i am a little concerned that he did a cone biopsy as i had read that this can impair fertility (yeah, right, like i have any fertility left anyway) so i shal ask him about it, it can weaken the cervix and aid possible miscarriages although i never seem to get pg in the first place but who knows. the treatment wasn't pleasent but quick and not too uncomfortable, after giving birth it was not much and actually reminded me of labour a bit, lying down with my legs in stirrups. anyway, i hope you are all ok. when i get back from the dreaded school run this afternoon i will log on to read through and catch up on all your news. i also wanted to know, are there any of you out there who have had fertility treatment and then soon after discovered that they had had an abnormal smear?? joxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Kelway,

Long time no speak, how are you honey? obsessive and unhealthy,my thats supportive isnt it?
Glad to hear your lunch went well...It does help chatting to people who know...take extra special care.....Love and luck for the future....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi gabrielle, hope u r ok.? xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah still on the rollercoaster as you see....still no BFP...!!!!! what is going on eh...!!!

Sorry to hear you had a some problem with your smears...does yr dh still play in a band then?sing?


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

he does still play with them but they are currently recording their next album which is good as it means he ain't touring!! i can't ttc this month as i have to let my cervix heal.......not that my missing a month's trying makes any difference. was going to use chinese herbs in what i see as my final year in ttc although now paranoid that my using fertility medication may cause some kind of hormonal change in my cervix (i have had hormonal changes before so may be predisposed to this?).......i will have another smear in 6 months. still not ONE pregnancy since trying, no mc's, nothing. totally flat battery.


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi sweetheart
Lovely to hear from you and so good that you had a lovely lunch where you could just be yourself as it were.
I was so made up when Lainey said she was meeting you for lunch.
I am glad you got to chat about stuff.
sorry to hear about all your troubles and am sure the results will be fine.
Its just more waiting and trying but hopefully we will all get there one day.
I have been doing ok re my lastest m/c a month tomorrw but had a bad night last night due to wine and an insensitive email (or is it me just being over sensitive again!) feel bit better today but more weepy than usual. I am off out tonight to meet some FFers so looking forward to that just wish I had a driver so I could drink lots of wine!
Take care honey and if you want to come back an dpost on the daily thread please do you know you still know loads and the new girls are great.

Hi Gab - you have changed your signin?? have you just become a charter or am I going mad and its the drink normally not making me notice things.  hope you ok lovely and take care and hope you are doing ok/

love
susie


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi susie, i am really really sorry to read your news, very sorry indeed and i hope you will find the strength to try again in a few months, which i am pretty sure you will... have a good weekend and don't drink too much! hugs joxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Kelway, welcome back!  It's good to see you xxx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi emily caitlin, hope you are well? all the best joxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kelway! we havent 'met' before but ive heard lots about you (all good hun) so i wanted to say hi. i can sooo relate to your smear issues.. last sept after having my 3rd inadequate smear i had to go for a colposcopy and then got a letter from the cons saying that he wouldnt be suprised if i had ca cervix.. oh deep joy! anyway, my biopsy came back all ok and so im ready for ttc.. having said that i havent had even a hint of getting pg!! hope all your cervix issues (if thats the right word) get sorted soon. 


amanda xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

yep....gone charter.... ...can just about see the stars tonight..had a few astis....hiccup....

Love and luck my ff.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi amanda, best of luck to you too. i can't believe that i am still ttc at 43. the fact that i ain't got pg once in the three years of ttc seems ridiculous to me that i am still ttc at this age, as if it is going to get more likely........i guess i have this romantic idea that perhaps i have buried deep in my ovaries one half decent egg that has yet to be picked. i imagine those fairground machinest that you pop 50p into and a crane digs out one item then drops it down the chute.....perhaps my crane has yet to dig deep enough to find a good egg instead of grapping a load of useless old tosh each month!! sorry to talk a load of old rubbish. i feel a bit brain dead right now. took mert to her usual friday swimming lesson session and i seem to  go stir crazy sat there sandwiched imbetween all these other mums cradling their babies and talking baby talk. even if i had a baby their kind of drivel drives me NUTS, i can only tolerate a certain amount of that kind of stuff but the fact that hearing it upsets me makes me upset as well as bored, lucky old sods. have a great weekend everyone. jox


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun im so sorry that you have been ttc for so long.. in the scheme of things i havent been trying for that long and im f**d off already.. the egg machine analogy made me laugh.. if thats the case i want to tip my machine and shake it to get a good egg out!! (not that im a vandal and or chav.. even if i am from crawley!!) baby talk doesnt bother me.. its the people that give me the im so fertile i only have to smell a mans shirt and im pg that get on my (o) (o)'s!!!

have a fab weekend hun xx


amanda xx


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello Jo. I am pleased to "see" you. Sorry things havent changed since I last came on and the schoolrun is still horrid-I can so relate to that. I am sorry to hear of your smear worries too 

Look after yourself hun xxxx


----------

